# 4dtv news



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

This from NPS:

Mav TV is now up and operating on GB-400 and is available to all Absolute Digital subscribers.

Country Music Television on GB-801
VH-1 on GB-800

Both these channels should be on by anytime on Friday, the 8th. Any current subscribers that have these channels in their existing analog 
packages or have the Absolute Digital, will get them.


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Has gone encrypted (IA-13) T7-400


----------

